# Exercise REALLY does boost drive!



## VeryShyGirl (Feb 18, 2010)

Just wanted to share a recent experience that might help someone else here. Background: My husband's sex drive had never seemed to recover from a rough, few-year patch in our sexual relationship (mostly my fault). We always remained very avid hikers during that time and got a lot of exercise.

BUT several weeks ago he started a popular at-home workout series because he's been getting a little flabby. I noticed an increase in his sex drive in less than 2 weeks. Not only does he want it more often, he is much more into it when its happening (not that he wasn't before).

I now often get up early with him to join in the workouts to keep the momentum going and it has improved our relationship all-around. Oh, and I'm growing some nice muscles 

So moral of the story: Vigorous, stenuous exercise can do wonders for your sex life, even if you think you're already in decent shape and get enough exercise. Proven fact.

Maybe some of you people in sexless marriages will have an easier time convincing your spouse to work out with you rather than convincing them to have sex with you


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

VeryShyGirl said:


> BUT several weeks ago he started a popular at-home workout series because he's been getting a little flabby. I noticed an increase in his sex drive in less than 2 weeks. Not only does he want it more often, he is much more into it when its happening (not that he wasn't before).


:smthumbup: Glad you found something that works. Exercise is really important. I'm in a low sex marriage and what I have found is that moderate exercise increases sex drive but doing high intensity interval training (HIIT) on a regular basis actually kills it. I stopped doing moderate exercise for awhile to try and kill my sex drive but then I just felt gross so now I usually do HIIT and that also kills my sex drive but i feel good. Exercise isn't the issue with my H. He has always worked out regularly.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

VeryShyGirl said:


> Just wanted to share a recent experience that might help someone else here. Background: My husband's sex drive had never seemed to recover from a rough, few-year patch in our sexual relationship (mostly my fault). We always remained very avid hikers during that time and got a lot of exercise.
> 
> BUT several weeks ago he started a popular at-home workout series because he's been getting a little flabby. I noticed an increase in his sex drive in less than 2 weeks. Not only does he want it more often, he is much more into it when its happening (not that he wasn't before).
> 
> ...


This is absolutely true. For men lifting heavy weight with compound movements like Squats and Deadlifts can be especially effective.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I think that anything that can boost your self-confidence - such as weight loss, exercise, new hobbies, etc. - has the potential for boosting your sex drive. The better you feel about yourself, the more likely you are to want to have that sexual connection with your spouse. 

Exercise May Boost Men's Sexual Prowess

Boost your sex life with diet, exercise -- and a can-do attitude


----------



## MissLayla1986 (Aug 27, 2010)

Some of the best sex my husband and i have ever had has been right after one or both of us just got done working out. And nothing turns me on and gets me in the mood more than watching him do a set of bench presses.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I will exercise as much as possible.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Not only has excersize inproved how much i want it but, since my wife can grab a handful of hard bicep and firm butt and doesn't have to look at my gut hanging over my waist it makes me more desireable to her. 

Women, while perhaps less superficial in some ways, are still attracted to men who are strong and fit. Plus, it puts you in a better mood. You are more likely to "get some" if you are chearful and smilijng then a grumpy....

Couln'd agree more!!!


----------



## txhunter54 (Jul 4, 2010)

Wish I could get get my wife to start exercising. Even her Dr. says she should start walking. Hasn't happened.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

txhunter54 said:


> Wish I could get get my wife to start exercising. Even her Dr. says she should start walking. Hasn't happened.


Yah, the hardest part for most people is lack of motivation. Your wife seems like she is in a funk, so I'm not surprised that she wouldn't want to go for a walk. Do you think there's anything (other than quilting) that would motivate her? Got any quilting exhibitions coming up that she could walk around, fabric stores to walk to? Even a 20 minute walk would help -even in the morning if she's too tired when she gets home from work in the evening.

Hoping that you will finally get some kind of progress or traction, one way or another, Tx.


----------



## txhunter54 (Jul 4, 2010)

Enchantment said:


> Yah, the hardest part for most people is lack of motivation. Your wife seems like she is in a funk, so I'm not surprised that she wouldn't want to go for a walk. Do you think there's anything (other than quilting) that would motivate her? Got any quilting exhibitions coming up that she could walk around, fabric stores to walk to? Even a 20 minute walk would help -even in the morning if she's too tired when she gets home from work in the evening.
> 
> Hoping that you will finally get some kind of progress or traction, one way or another, Tx.


I've tried to get her to walk the dogs with me in the morning. No go. It's 107 degrees in the evenings right now, so too hot for an evening walk. I'll try to get her to go to the gym tomorrow. Won't get my hopes up though.

Sometimes, I think she is addicted to quilting. It is her escape. She likes to do it and will do it non-stop. 

She doesn't feel good today due to allergies. So, she isn't going to her quilting class tonight. 

Unlike her, sometimes I'm tired and still go to the gym for a workout. I feel better for going than not going.


----------

